# Londinium Distribution Tool - Coming Soon



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1285424874846412



var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];

if (d.getElementById(id)) return;

js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;

js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_GB/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.8";

fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);

}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

How much are these likely to be ? I have been quite happy with my super mini whisk until now , I am guessing I am going to stump for one of these as long as they are not crazy prices .


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As title: (cannot embed)






Not Used:

https://londiniumespresso.com/blog/news/3163/bottom-of-the-basket-no-distribution-tool-used

vs Used

https://londiniumespresso.com/blog/news/3164/the-bottom-of-the-basket-londinium-distribution-tool-used


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that intuitively these seem much more likely to impact and improve distribution than the OCD type tools we are using.. I think the later just tiddles with the top of the coffee

And hides a myriad of sins underneath....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

That first shot really was poor!!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

What about a groupbuy for these... I'm in...Coffeechap...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

they look like inoculating loops to me. I wonder if those are available and at what comparative proce


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

yeah, it is not just about potential clumps, stir that coffee well!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> they look like inoculating loops to me. I wonder if those are available and at what comparative proce


Inoculating loops available on both Amazon and Ebay...


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

these are used for quite a while on other forums, come'on guys. did you just found out about them?

p.s. personally not used any till today (home made), as good distribution is mandatory for my new-to-me VST basket...


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

If you want to stir the lot properly, grind into a metal container, use a small whisk, give it a proper mix and dump all into the basket.

T.


----------



## imtnom3rcy (Nov 15, 2016)

Its on sale at the moment. I feel like it is a bit pricey though .(~£80 shipping included)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Is that the sputnik look a like thing? If so "Bit pricey" is an understatement of a century







I reckon you can make one for a fiver or less.

T.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

dsc said:


> Is that the sputnik look a like thing? If so "Bit pricey" is an understatement of a century
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, for the price of a nice bottle of dry sherry and three cocktail sticks (and comes with free bottle of nice dry sherry):


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Bacterial Inoculating Loops 10ul Nichrome Tip Inoculation Needle with Reusable Inoculation Rod https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y6KWD6K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RjBjzbS2SDG2T


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

These might do the job?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

fluffles said:


> Indeed, for the price of a nice bottle of dry sherry and three cocktail sticks (and comes with free bottle of nice dry sherry):


We should have a competition who made the cheapest one, here's mine from 10 years ago spotted by someone on the good ol' TMC:

http://www.toomuchcoffee.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4400&sid=bf2bce4939849d992208acaa06ee6ae6










T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

imtnom3rcy said:


> Its on sale at the moment. I feel like it is a bit pricey though .(~£80 shipping included)


Made out of tungsten or what?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Three T-Pins from Mrs S's sewing box and the stub end of an old pencil with rubber........


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Three T-Pins from Mrs S's sewing box and the stub end of an old pencil with rubber........
> 
> View attachment 26836


I totally love this... what a great solution... nice one...


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

How much are you doing them for? Anyone want in on a group buy?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nod said:


> How much are you doing them for? Anyone want in on a group buy?


Only prototype stage at the moment. Let's give it 12 months on test, see how many times the pins fall out and whether or not I get lead poisoning.









Should be able to knock them out for about £1.25 if I can source the production in the far east.

Not exactly Wenge & Stainless steel though, is it,


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

sweet baby jesus! with the funnel and delivery it would be about £120! I was going to buy one of these as I quite liked the sound of it and as I get grief off the boss of the house for spraying coffee when putting coffee into my Major I thought the dosing funnel may help, mmm might have to have a re think.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

An over engineered solution (for me, and my wallet)


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01N9F83PC/ref=sxr_pa_click_within_right_1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=1325019647&pf_rd_r=7ZDM1R87YX300F8QP4GJ&pd_rd_wg=sXlzX&pf_rd_s=desktop-rhs-carousels&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_w=kewga&pf_rd_i=t+pins&pd_rd_r=HSQCTX78YJ8X5N18B120&psc=1

There you go, a distribution tool with a stainless 'element' and a wooden handle, for £10 delivered for 10, so a pound each!!


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Nod said:


> Bacterial Inoculating Loops 10ul Nichrome Tip Inoculation Needle with Reusable Inoculation Rod https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06Y6KWD6K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_RjBjzbS2SDG2T


I tried this, but the metal for the loop and stem is too thin. It bent out of shape when I tries to stir coffee with it.

Matt


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nothing wrong with these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitchen-Craft-Mini-Whisks-Set-Of-Two-/201856447739?hash=item2eff94f4fb:g:OoMAAOSwYXVYy699


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

mathof said:


> I tried this, but the metal for the loop and stem is too thin. It bent out of shape when I tries to stir coffee with it.
> 
> Matt


Thanks for the feedback Matt.. sorry it didn't work out...


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

mathof said:


> I tried this, but the metal for the loop and stem is too thin. It bent out of shape when I tries to stir coffee with it.
> 
> Matt


You've got to release those moths from your wallet then Matt and go buy the real deal !


----------

